# Anyone here granted visa without experience points



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

question is simple and for those to speak out who have been granted 189 visa without claiming for work experience points because ACS had assessed less than 3 years of your experience. If yes, what other categories did you claim points in and how quick was the process?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

deeps6ix said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> question is simple and for those to speak out who have been granted 189 visa without claiming for work experience points because ACS had assessed less than 3 years of your experience. If yes, what other categories did you claim points in and how quick was the process?


I know one guy. He had 60 points without work experience. However, he studied in Australia his bachelors/Masters. He is originally from India. He received grant (State Sponsorship from SA where he studied) and he is back to Australia permanently now


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

jre05 said:


> I know one guy. He had 60 points without work experience. However, he studied in Australia his bachelors/Masters. He is originally from India. He received grant (State Sponsorship from SA where he studied) and he is back to Australia permanently now


Thanks. My qualification however is overseas based. Lets see if there are any others here in my situation.


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

People who got 30 points for age and 20 points - band 8 in IELTS will get it. Remaining 10 points for education.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

chennaiguy said:


> People who got 30 points for age and 20 points - band 8 in IELTS will get it. Remaining 10 points for education.


Hi Chennaiguy,

Kewl name....My name is Santhosh from Chennai....aoplying fr NSW SS undr Financial investment advisor categry....how abt u ?

Rega

Santhosh


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi Chennaiguy, Kewl name....My name is Santhosh from Chennai....aoplying fr NSW SS undr Financial investment advisor categry....how abt u ? Rega Santhosh


Lol.. Will apply for 189 in software engineer. Killing my time and eagerly waiting for my ACS and ielts results. I am not sure when i get the acs results as acs will on the vacation break.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

chennaiguy said:


> Lol.. Will apply for 189 in software engineer. Killing my time and eagerly waiting for my ACS and ielts results. I am not sure when i get the acs results as acs will on the vacation break.


Oh k....Good luck...


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

chennaiguy said:


> Lol.. Will apply for 189 in software engineer. Killing my time and eagerly waiting for my ACS and ielts results. I am not sure when i get the acs results as acs will on the vacation break.


Dude.. do you know the vacation break...duraing ..for ACS plz??
thanks
-S


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

r_saraj said:


> Dude.. do you know the vacation break...duraing ..for ACS plz??
> thanks
> -S


Hi r_saraj,

According to ACS News please find below information:

*End of Year Closure 2013 

The ACS office will close from Dec 23, 2013 and re-open on Jan 13, 2014. 

Phone and email enquiries will be not be available during this time. Please refer to the skills assessment documentation for information. 

All skills assessment not completed before Dec 20, 2013 will be finalized after Jan 13, 2013. 

Due to a high number of applications at this time, we cannot guarantee any application time frames.*

News & Updates | Australian Computer Society


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

chennaiguy said:


> People who got 30 points for age and 20 points - band 8 in IELTS will get it. Remaining 10 points for education.


IELTS is the biggest challenge I have yet to face. Hoping for the best i.e. Band 8 :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

deeps6ix said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> question is simple and for those to speak out who have been granted 189 visa without claiming for work experience points because ACS had assessed less than 3 years of your experience. If yes, what other categories did you claim points in and how quick was the process?


I know around 10 people who applied under 189, without work experience and got it. They basically claimed points for IELTS, Age and Education. 

Last three people got PR within a month or so.

Also I'm planning to lodge my EOI soon. I also don't have work experience. I don't think work experience really matters as long as you have the points.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> I know around 10 people who applied under 189, without work experience and got it. They basically claimed points for IELTS, Age and Education.
> 
> Last three people got PR within a month or so.
> 
> Also I'm planning to lodge my EOI soon. I also don't have work experience. I don't think work experience really matters as long as you have the points.


Thanks for the heads up. Shall prepare well for ielts.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

I plan to apply for 189 without any experience points as well


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi r_saraj,
> 
> According to ACS News please find below information:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot mate!!!


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

I already lodged application without experience points, cause at the time of EOI filing I was still short by 4 months to make it to 3 years. It wont be a problem and saves a lot of running around.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> I already lodged application without experience points, cause at the time of EOI filing I was still short by 4 months to make it to 3 years. It wont be a problem and saves a lot of running around.


I guess you are right. How much ws your ielts score?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

batcoder0619 said:


> I guess you are right. How much ws your ielts score?


20 Points.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> 20 Points.


Wow that is great. If you have any IELTS study materials please do inbox me.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Bump...

Anyone else granted visa without experience points??


----------



## btkarthikram (Sep 6, 2013)

batcoder0619 said:


> Bump...
> 
> Anyone else granted visa without experience points??


I got with no experience.. 70 points EOI..
IELTS-20
Age-30
Degree-15
2 years study-5


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

btkarthikram said:


> I got with no experience.. 70 points EOI..
> IELTS-20
> Age-30
> Degree-15
> 2 years study-5


Thats great. Congrats. 

If you dont mind sharing, how long did the process take from point of submitting EOI to being granted a visa?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

My visa was also granted. I didn't claim points for work experience.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Great, 

Does this means, I do not need to show work experience to ACS? Roles & Responsibilities etc? 

I have 45 points with age+edu and going to take IELTS soon. 

Can anybody explain please?


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

same question above i hope anyone can explain that


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

so first of all ACS needs to assess your skills, if you do not have any work experience they can not do any kind of assessments but if you have a diploma and 2-3 year of experience in any of the fields which are on SOL then you can send ACS your transcript your reference letter from your employer and get your assessment but keep in mind ACS might give you a negative assessment also.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

mandy2137 said:


> Great,
> 
> Does this means, I do not need to show work experience to ACS? Roles & Responsibilities etc?
> 
> ...





nolimit5005 said:


> same question above i hope anyone can explain that


You need to show work experience to get a positive assessment from ACS. However, this does not mean you need to claim points for work experience to get your PR. ACS and DIBP are two different bodies.

Also ACS only assess IT professionals. Some assessing authorities do not require you to have any work experience to get a positive assessment. Ex: Engineers Australia.


----------



## HighNoon (Feb 2, 2014)

I too plan to apply without experience.

What I'm more concerned, my application features nearly 1 year recent unemployment. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

HighNoon said:


> I too plan to apply without experience.
> 
> What I'm more concerned, my application features nearly 1 year recent unemployment. :fingerscrossed:


That is not a problem mate. As long as you have 60 points and you meet the eligibility requirements you are good to go. 

Good luck.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> You need to show work experience to get a positive assessment from ACS. However, this does not mean you need to claim points for work experience to get your PR. ACS and DIBP are two different bodies.
> 
> Also ACS only assess IT professionals. Some assessing authorities do not require you to have any work experience to get a positive assessment. Ex: Engineers Australia.


Hi ancientglory,

Does ACS assess qualifications as well and if yes then does DIBP rely on that for giving us points or it does its own assessment?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi ancientglory,
> 
> Does ACS assess qualifications as well and if yes then does DIBP rely on that for giving us points or it does its own assessment?


Yes ACS does assess qualifications. DIBP does rely on ACS assessment to a certain point. 

ACS deducts some years of your experience to assess you as "skilled". DIBP takes this deduction into consideration and only accepts work experience you have after that skilled date. After that DIBP does their own assessment to ensure that you actually have the experience that you claim.

To clarify further, ACS's assessment is more about saying, yes the work you have done is relevant to the job code you are applying under. DIBP's assessment is about have you really been working during that period? So DIBP will look into service letters, payslips, tax returns etc. For ACS I think service letters are sufficient.

I hope it is clear.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi 

I recently got my pr with no work experience I am a recent graduate with a degree from abroad I applied for 189. The process from my invite to a direct grant was 1month please see signature for more detail. It is very much possible to get pr without work experience.  all the best


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently got my pr with no work experience I am a recent graduate with a degree from abroad I applied for 189. The process from my invite to a direct grant was 1month please see signature for more detail. It is very much possible to get pr without work experience.  all the best


I too was granted a visa with no experience points.

Age: 30
IELTS: 20
Engineering degree: 15 points


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

dragonfly21 said:


> I too was granted a visa with no experience points.
> 
> Age: 30
> IELTS: 20
> Engineering degree: 15 points


Congrats for your PR...I would like to know that I completed my engineering in 2013 june Its going to be a year of Unemployment does this would be a affecting factor for me???


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

nandha1991 said:


> Congrats for your PR...I would like to know that I completed my engineering in 2013 june Its going to be a year of Unemployment does this would be a affecting factor for me???


I would say no maybe when job hunting but not when applying for visa as long as your degree is a washington accord engineering degree you should be ok. For ea to assess you your experience comes into play if you have to write out cdr reports but if you are taking the accord route no need for cdr and hence no need for experience. This is just my personal take on it.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for your replies guys.

Need some clarifications though:
* I have Bachelor's Degree in Computing Science and 3 years working experience post qualification. 
* How will ACS assess this? Will they deduct 2 years and count 1 year as skilled employment? Will they also asses my degree? What chances are there for negative assessment in this scenario?


----------



## ahamedmufa (Apr 1, 2014)

batcoder0619 said:


> Thanks for your replies guys.
> 
> Need some clarifications though:
> * I have Bachelor's Degree in Computing Science and 3 years working experience post qualification.
> * How will ACS assess this? Will they deduct 2 years and count 1 year as skilled employment? Will they also asses my degree? What chances are there for negative assessment in this scenario?


I have the same scenario. Already applied. Will be getting my results in a couple of weeks. Lets wair and see..


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

ahamedmufa said:


> I have the same scenario. Already applied. Will be getting my results in a couple of weeks. Lets wair and see..


Pls do let me know when you get the results


----------



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

Dear Friends ,

could you pls give your opinion on whether i can apply for VISA 

1. Age points -30
2. IELTS points -10
3. Education points -15 
4. total 55

Assessment clear as System analyst but after all deductions can claim only 2 year experience , so unable to claim work exp points.
If I manage to reach 60 points tru state sponsorship or relative sponsorship can i make a valid application ? 
Is work exp points mandatory.?

Please Help 
Thanks You


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

T77 said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> could you pls give your opinion on whether i can apply for VISA
> 
> ...


Hi T77,

Yes you can submit EOI once you have secured 60 points and once invited you can apply for VISA.
Work exp points is not mandatory. However a positive skills assessment is required.

Thanks


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

*State sponsorship without work experience*

Hi,

I am planning to apply for state sponsorship (190 visa) for VIC as Developer programmer (261312).

I have 65 points as of now

Age: 30
English: 20
Degree: 15

I have 4 years experience as a software developer. But since ACS deducts 2 years experience for suitability criteria, I have only 2 years of certified experience by ACS.

Am I eligible to apply for state sponsorship and claim 5 points with this experience?

Thanks in advance.

Trusha


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

You will not get any point for exp but you are good to go without it as you are having 70 points for SS

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Its fine if I don't get points for work experience.

But, on the VIC site I read that the minimum requirement for developer programmer is 3 years of work experience.

Will my application be considered by VIC even without 3 years certified experience from ACS?


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

korannetrusha said:


> Its fine if I don't get points for work experience.
> 
> But, on the VIC site I read that the minimum requirement for developer programmer is 3 years of work experience.
> 
> Will my application be considered by VIC even without 3 years certified experience from ACS?


Why don't you apply for 189 since you already have more than 60 points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for state sponsorship (190 visa) for VIC as Developer programmer (261312).
> 
> ...


Submit your EOI for both 189 and 190 VIC in Skillselect 

If they like, they can invite you, experience or not

Also you have some chance under 189 do don't rule out that option 

Cheers


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Current cut off on the DIBP site is 70 points  

So, I am not sure if I will get a call on 65 points.

Are there any chances of getting call at 65 points?


----------

